# Dig in!!!



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I should really get my pile covered.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

You can make a few Margarita's with that


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i knew JD was a salt hog. i hope youre paying property tax based on the value of that pile


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Holy s**t(salt) lol


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Holly SALT!!! lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Elite1smith is going to have a stroke when he see's that!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Who brought the Tequila?......


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;589788 said:


> Elite1smith is going to have a stroke when he see's that!


kinda like you when it snows this year  lol


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

SnoFarmer;589790 said:


> Who brought the Tequila?......


I'm waiting on PJ for that one! ......line the shots up boys!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;589786 said:


> Holly SALT!!! lol


is that salt for x-mas LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;589790 said:


> Who brought the Tequila?......


You should see the size of the Lemons.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I wonder how many trips the little white/blue boat in the picture had to make to deliver all that salt?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

tls22;589788 said:


> Elite1smith is going to have a stroke when he see's that!


i want to build a long convayor belt , from that pile to my place


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD Dave;589740 said:


> I should really get my pile covered.


i hope you have a big tarp


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

elite1msmith;589876 said:


> i hope you have a big tarp


Call me crazy, but how does the weather not get to it?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

why do you think your salt delivey looks crappy sometimes


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

GreenAcresFert;589880 said:


> Call me crazy, but how does the weather not get to it?


they sell salt by weight + water is heavy = more money LOL


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

elite1msmith;589881 said:


> why do you think your salt delivey looks crappy sometimes





cretebaby;589882 said:


> they sell salt by weight + water is heavy = more money LOL


Both very good points, they get us all the way around. And is it just me, or is that picture a slap in the face. All the salt problems, and that is one of many mountains they have I'm sure.
Anybody gotta good guess on what that mountain is worth this season? Good to see somebody turning a decent profit. :angry:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

in that case , id stand ther with a garden hose and water each bucket


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Tequila*

A suspicious tower behind the salt pile buffet music on the PA and squeezed limes everywhere


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey GV...... you just trying to rub "salt" in everyones wounds from paying so much for the stuff this year??


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Guess who's pile this is.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Neige;590274 said:


> Guess who's pile this is.


ROFLMAO!!! LOL  tymusic


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;590290 said:


> roflmao!!! Lol :d tymusic


ditto ditto


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hahaha, thats great,,,, you must be bored


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

lol that was some good photo shop 

How many tons you think are there?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

well i got a call back from American Rock Salt, and I think it was GV who told me about that place and they told me they couldnt delivery any here and I would have to wait until next year since they practically sold out of this here inventory or whatever. Places around here they said its going up about $10 per yard so for salt/sand mix its about $55 per yard.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2.81 million 

just my guess


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Enzo- 
Consider yourself lucky. Buy what you need. Then buy an extra load or two while it is available. I can't even get bulk. Take delivery of 2 more truck loads of bagged product tomorrow. That is 4 semi loads this week. Running out of room in the barn quick. Suggestions for good tarps to store outside? Too much money invested to turn it into blocks. 
Grandview-
All I can say is "Please stop"
You are making me sick. 
Those are might impressive though.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

keep looking you can find it


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

some of those pics look like the piles in milwaukee


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Clapper&Company;590325 said:


> lol that was some good photo shop
> 
> How many tons you think are there?


if you meant the margarita tank, I just did a search under grandview images and it came up, really, no photo shop, but it fits in nice don't you think?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

No there were replying to my post about guess who's pile this is.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Neige;590832 said:


> No there were replying to my post about guess who's pile this is.


well it is a nice pile


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It sure is.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Longae29;590618 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> some of those pics look like the piles in milwaukee


Yeah, there are about 6-7 piles like that in the port. And I drive by those piles EVERY DAY knowing I can't have any! :crying:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;590274 said:


> Guess who's pile this is.


I don't know how I missed that. LOL


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD , thats a big pile.... are you making up for being small in other areas? lol


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;591415 said:


> I don't know how I missed that. LOL


I was wondering what was going on.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;591442 said:


> I was wondering what was going on.


Sometimes I'm a little slow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;591421 said:


> JD , thats a big pile.... are you making up for being small in other areas? lol


Why don't you ask your wife.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

lol.......... (not married) , but still a good try


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ever since JD went on a diet ,he started to scrape the salt off his potato chips and now he has enough salt for the winter!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Indyplower;590816 said:


> if you meant the margarita tank, I just did a search under grandview images and it came up, really, no photo shop, but it fits in nice don't you think?


Good Fine!!


Neige;590832 said:


> No there were replying to my post about guess who's pile this is.


Yes I was talking about your photo lol



JD Dave;591415 said:


> I don't know how I missed that. LOL


To Much to drink maybe?


----------

